# Kormoran



## Bauschheimer (19. April 2013)

Hallo,das hat zwar  nicht direkt mit Fischrezepten zu tun,trotzdem wäre ich über Antworten dankbar.
Stimmt es dass  die Brust vom Kormoran essbar ist,wie ich es in alten Zeitschriften gelesen habe und gibt es vielleicht sogar Rezepte?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

Prinizipiell ist Kormoran natürlich essbar - ich wollte sogar ein Video drehen über Zubereitung von Kormoranen ;-)))))

Analog dem hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255570


Beim recherchieren kam dann aber raus, dass Kormorane als Topprädatoren sehr hoch belastet sind mit verschiedensten Umweltgiften und Schwermetallen, so dass von einem Verzehr grundsätzlich eigentlich nur abgeraten werden kann.

Ganz unabhängig von der Kulinarik...


----------



## grubenreiner (19. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

Bei Kormoranen weiß ich es nicht, Graureiherbrust ist sehr lecker.

Allerdings bleibt die von Thomas angesprochene Belastungsthematik zu beachten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

http://www.fischereiverband-unterfranken.de/docs/Kormoranbuechlein mit Rezepten.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

*Sorry, Sten, wenn ich hier bewusst nochmal vor dem Verzehr ausdrücklich warne!!* 

Siehe dazu die Studie des Chemischen und Veterinäruntersuchungsamtes in Freiburg:
http://www.ua-bw.de/uploaddoc/cvuafr/monitoring_fisch_2010_stand_120111.pdf


Sämtliche Kormoran-Proben würden den für Dioxine in Geflügel festgesetzten Höchstgehalt um den Faktor 35 - 100 überschreiten!

Und den für den Summenparameter aus Dioxinen und dioxinähnlichen PCB festgesetzten Höchstgehalt um den Faktor 112 - 375!!!!

Es mag ja sein, dass Unterfranken das abkönnen (wegen Deinem Link ;-)))), *aber man sollte das wirklich niemand empfehlen*.

Und so gerne ich ein provokantes Kormorankochvido gedreht hätte - kann man angesichts der Zahlen bei der Belastung einfach nicht guten Gewissens machen..


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

Kriege am GR.PLÖNER SEE im August/September jedes Jahr ca.6000-7000
Kormorane zu sehen,da wird mir jedes mal so schlecht,das ich so einen Vogel niemals essen könnte,noch nicht mal wenn er überhaupt  nicht belastet wäre.(Also mir wäre am liebsten-Kormoranbrust garniert mit Schrotkugeln.)


----------



## Esox60 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

Die Tierheime in Deutschalnd freuen sich aber meist über Futterspenden. 

LG Frank


----------



## sprogoe (21. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

gottlob gibt es ja noch genügend andere Brüste, an denen man unbedenklich knabbern und dabei auch noch tierisch Spaß haben kann.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Skipper47 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

Ich bin 65, gilt das dann auch?


----------



## Raubfisch (21. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

Müssten dann nicht auch hechte ect. stark belastet sein ?! Ob sich jetzt nun der kormoran die fische reinhaut oder der hecht... oder liege ich da jetzt falsch ?!

Oh man, hab gerade das mit den brüsten knabbern gelesen... da ist mir ja fast das mittagessen wieder hochgekommen  |bigeyes


----------



## daci7 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Ich bin 65, gilt das dann auch?



Meinste mit 65 kann das Gift in der Kormoranbrust auch nicht mehr viel kaputtmachen oder meinste, dass das Knabbern an anderen Brüsten dann keine Alternative mehr ist? ;P


----------



## Heinzer (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kormoran*

Jo hau rein,scheun Kormoran auf Toast. Lecker Bierchen dabei.Wunnerba


----------

